# Back from Lekota Safaris RSA



## drenalin33 (Aug 7, 2008)

I got back from South Africa about three weeks ago and just got a second to post a few pictures. This was my second time over the pond with Lekota Safaris. The first time over I thought that nothing would ever beat that hunt but I was wrong. This time even though I went when the moon was bright (thanks to the World Cup and price of airline tickets ) turned out to be the best hunt I had ever been on. Africa really gets in your blood so if you ever want to go you might want to save up for that second trip also. The outfitters are really great people and treat you as one of the family. The sites, sounds, and smells of Africa are different than anywhere I have been, Africa is truly a bowhunters paradise.

Travel: Austin to Washington, United / Washington to Johannesburg, South African Airways

Location: Tabazimbi, South Africa

Region: Limpopo – Northern Province

Outfitter: Lekota Safaris…..PH: Christo Lamprecht & Werner Taljaard

Animals Hunted: Bushbuck, Eland, Zebra, Kudu, Gemsbok, Impala, Red Hartebeest, Duiker

Animals Taken: Kudu, Gemsbok, Bushbuck, Eland

Equipment: Mathews Z7 set at 70 lbs - Axis FMJ 340’s - 125 gr. Stikers – Axcel 5 pin sight – Lica range finder – Lica 10X42 Binos

Shot Distance: 17 yds to 33 yds

Recovery Distance: 30 yds to 150 yds

Temp: Mornings were 27 f to 30 f then warm up to 50 f to 65 f

The wind was all over the place just about every day of my 10 day hunt but it would usually start to blow in one direction around 4:00pm and we would start to see game come to water. The two main animals that I went over for was the Bushbuck and Eland, I was able to take both. I shot the Bushbuck on the 2nd to last day by spot and stalk at 33 yds. I shot the Eland the last day, the last 30 minutes of light at a water hole, you talk about excited. The Bushbuck had 17 1/2" horns and Eland was an absolute monster. Earlier in the week I also took a 54" Kudu and a very heavy 42" Gemsbok female. After I was able to take the Kudu and the Gemsbok I told myself that I could go home a very happy man even if I don't get another opportunity at another animal, but that all changed the last two days in getting both the Bushbuck and the Eland. All the animals that I took are great trophys but I have to say that the Eland is the best trophy that I have ever been able to take. There is just something about being able to take a animal of that size with a well placed arrrow.

My set up for this hunt worked great, I had pass threws on everything except for the Eland and don’t know what you would need to get all the way threw one of those big boys. The recovery distance for all the animals were, Kudu 100 yds, Gemsbok 150 yds, Bushbuck 30 yds, and the Eland 120 yds.

I wished I had more time to for a better write up but I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Nice trophies, Dren.*

Congratulations on a succesful hunt.

It is addictive, isn't it? Our first trip was last July and our last(???) will be next August! Both at the Northern end of the Limpopo province, so, close to your location. Last year was with Flippie Frost of Matlabas Outfitters and it was great.

You're right, Eland are huge! I didn't realize just how huge until I had a herd bull facing dead away (from a ground blind -- imagine the view) at less than 15 yards. It must be nearly 4 feet skin to skin on a broadside shot. I didn't really want an Eland even though he presented several good shots. He was always surrounded by cows and I sure didn't want to draw blood on 2! By the fire that night my PH explained to me that was not a problem. He never worries about passthoughs on Eland bull. Nice to know, I guess.

Again, congrats on a great hunt and best of luck to you.


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats! Those are some awesome trophies! Going to do the taxidermy over there or in the states?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

All of them are great trophies, congratulations. I am glad you had such an awesome hunt. The Bushbuck is quite something. :thumbs_up


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh boy, you harvested very very nice animals / trophys congratulation:thumbs_up
Like Bushkey said, the Bushbuck made me enviously:tongue::wink:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice story, great pictures and wonderful trophies - Congratulations :darkbeer:
Looks like a memory of a lifetime. :smile::tongue:
Thanks for sharing :thumbs_up


----------



## zaber (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats on some fine animals


----------



## drenalin33 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you all for all the kind replies. The Bushbuck and the Eland finished out the spiral slam for me. I couldn't be more grateful for being able to take all four and for the quality of trophies they are.


----------

